# Oracle JAVA Course vs C#+ASP+SQL Course @NIIT



## TheLetterD (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello
Im planning to study Computer Science abroad for which Ive dropped a year(A Gap Year) to research Colleges, Give my SAT exams, my IELTS, and cover up on my Extra Circular that I missed on in the last 2 years of PCM Science (Non Medical) 
I went to NIIT yesterday to find out about their Certifications and other courses I could join, I shortlisted these 2 Courses (From what he told me, not sure he told me every course though)

*1. Oracle/Sunmicrosystems JAVA Course*
Taught: Core Java + Advanced Java
Fee: 16500 (+ Tax) + 7000 (Certification Exam Cost)

*2. Microsoft Certification Program *
Taught: C#, ASWP, SQL
Fee: 7900 + 5950 + 6500 (+ Tax) + 6000 X 3(Certification cost for all three  )
*
My questions are:*

1. Which of the two Certifications will have more value? 

2. Which of the two _COURSES's EDUCATION_ will have _more application_/Value in the real world?
Im a noob(read note later) but I know this much that the Microsoft Course Languages are only used in Programming for Microsoft Platforms and Applications :/

3. Are the courses really worth the money they charge?  Or can I just learn them at home online and get the certifications only? 

4. (Please answer this ONLY if you know about the whole admission procedure of USA Universities) 
Do you think this will add value to my College application? and how much? 


Okay so other than Basics of HTML and CSS(from grade 8th) I dont know much about programming, so it would be reallly awesome if someone here could just take SOME time from their day and explain to me about every language and where all can they be used.

Please read this note too, IF you have the time: 


Spoiler



PLEASE dont think of me as a guy who is doing this JUST for the sake of getting in a good college, I am GENUINELY interested but I looked into NIIT Courses cuz Im really lazy and procrastinated a LOT when I started to learn my basics on Codeacademy.org, (Anandtech/TomsHardware/Engadget/Life hacker DIYs, the usual stuff  )
I am ACTUALLY QUITE interested in Programming, and I want to learn it, cuz I enjoy the concept of creating amazing things, from nothing.
I know I have the aptitude and passion for it cuz  I completed my 8th class Computer Sci. HTML syllabus in a month and started learning a bit of CSS after that from a thinkdigit CD (Yes, not a DVD, but a CD).

I was planning to get Computer Science in my school in +1 +2 but for some last minute screw up my school decided NOT to add Computer Science to their Curriculum cuz they didnt have enough funds for new Computers (Stupid Dummy School  ) and I had to take Physical Education  

Please help me out 
My family will pay for either, or even both easily  but I dont want to WASTE any more of their money on me if it doesnt even come in handy 

I will continue to learn HTML and CSS at home from Codeacademy and look for good certifications.

Im otherwise super hardworking, as long as what Im doing is something I love.



Thanks!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 21, 2013)

Well this is a really tough question. Both the domains have their own field and both have jobs with high paid salary if you can succeed. So you have to choose between .NET / Java.

You can do both, but I really don't think you need to master both the domains, choose one yourself which you'd like.

I'm from .NET Domain, as I hate Java. There are many peoples here, who are from Java Domain and hate .NET. So it's personal preference.

Still if looked closely I think Java have better opportunities than .NET.

Finally, you just can't say that this is better than that or so. Each of them have handful jobs and their own perspectives.

So, believe me choise is really yours.

BTW, few points, I'd like to say, if that helps you choosing..!!

1. Learning Curve is much steep for Java compared to that of .NET
2. To get jobs with Java, I don't think only learning Core + Advanced Java will do, instead you need to go for various Frameworks like Hibernate, Struts, Swing etc.
3. With knowledge of Java you can move to Android Development, while with .NET you can move to Windows Phone Development if needed.

And yeah, you can learn it at home and go for Exam all the time, but don't dare to do that, as both the Microsoft and Oracle exams are not that easy, better get through the institute, they will be preparing you and also take mock test and all before the exam.

Once you fail, you loose the money, you need to pay again for the exam.

Colleges doesn't have any impact on these certifications. On CS you'll learn C, C++, Data Structure, Java anyways.

Also one more thing, at first point, I think you should grasp programming languages like Python, C, and Data Structure (Algorithms) before jumping into Certifications Bandwagon.

One needs to choose domain when he/she becomes well aware about the basics of that field.

Also most of the Global Certifications are valid for 3 year or so. So if you do those certifications, after passing the college (after 4 Years I guess), those certificates won't be valid. You need to re-appear for the exams and learn the newer technologies which will be released at that time.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 21, 2013)

^ thats some good information. Thanks for that


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow, thanks a LOT krishnandu.sarkar for all the information, you cleared most of my doubts. Im more inclined towards Java and I might just start with that course. 

One question I have is:


krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Also one more thing, at first point, I think you should grasp programming languages like Python, C, and Data Structure (Algorithms) before jumping into Certifications Bandwagon.
> 
> One needs to choose domain when he/she becomes well aware about the basics of that field.



Where can I do that? Also why would I need that? Will I be asked questions which might require me learning Python, C and Data Structure?


And yeah, thanks again for all the information!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm glad that it helped you all.

You will learn those in your CS Engg. Course. But if you want to learn it now, you can go ahed with Head First Programming (Which builds your programming concepts with Python), Head First C, Head First Python.

Or if you prefer it online, checkout Udacity.com

No neither of Oracle or Microsoft Certifications will have questions on C / Python / Data Structure.

But what I meant is, peoples go for Certification later, instead they grasp the programming language first and build their logic and process of thinking.

Generally, peoples use C / Python as starting language, as Python syntax is easy to grasp and helps one to focus in building logic instead of going deep into what the language can do.

But it's just a practice, one can start with .NET / Java if he/she wish so. But those languages have many depths, so peoples choose to grasp the basics first and then jump into their domain.

Data Structure is must, as it helps one to implement things with which what he/she learn and clears the concept and focus on many small things which one might not have focused while learning programming languages.

Though you can start with Java, but I'd suggest to start with Python. Learn Python yourself at home from udacity.com or Head First Programming.

And for now forget the certifications, as it'll be valid for 3 years, and you will spend 4 years in Engg. so no point in doing certifications now. They are generally used to get jobs showing how capable you are.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmmm
Where can I learn more about Databases?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 23, 2013)

Do you have any specific database in mind or you mean Database Theory?

You can refer SQL, PL/SQL: The Programming Language Of Oracle (With CD-ROM) 4th Revised Edition - Buy SQL, PL/SQL: The Programming Language Of Oracle (With CD-ROM) 4th Revised Edition by Ivan Bayross Online at Best Prices in India - Flipkart.com for PL/SQL and SQL, you may also refer SQL Tutorial for SQL.

And regarding theory I can't remember, but I guess we followed Fundamentals of Database Management Systems - Buy Fundamentals of Database Management Systems by Mark L. Gillenson Online at Best Prices in India - Flipkart.com at our Semester.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 23, 2013)

Udacity also has introduced "Java" in its list of courses. Its instructed by "Cay Horstmann" and "Sara Tansey" and the concepts are explained with much simplicity but highly effective.

*www.udacity.com/course/cs046

Op can consider this. After completing this course , i recommend the following books by the same author above:

*Core Java - Vol 1 Fundamentals ( Cay Horstmann)*

*Core Java - Vol 2 Advanced Features ( Cay Horstmann)*

These cover almost everything, except spring framework, which should only be touched after getting thorough with core java.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks EVERYONE for all the help, what Ive decided on is to go for the NIIT Course and then for the Oracle Certification exam and practice Python and HTML+CSS at home from the Internet.
The reason Im going for the certification is that it will look good on my College Application and will help me get a good part time job to cover some of the expenses.
The Course is roughly 4 Months long, (Total of 120 Hours), 3 2Hour Classes a week, might make them more regular eventually. Ive attached the pic from their Brochure about what all they are gonna teach me, PLEASE take a look at it and tell me if it looks good, the course starts TODAY and I have to make the full payment (18540 Rs.) before 4 PM! 
HAAAALLLLPPPPP
View attachment 11504


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah looks good. Go ahed. But really I don't feel you need to appear for the certification exam now. Because, these doesn't helps in getting into college and matters nothing. And when you'll try to get into job the validity of it will be over and you need to re-appear for the exam.

Anyway, Best of Luck 

Have fun with Java.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 25, 2013)

Ah, I see.
Thanks a lot krishnandu.sarkar!


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 25, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Hello
> Im planning to study Computer Science abroad for which Ive dropped a year


which country do you mean by abroad?? If US then do complete your masters & more importantly get an internship in a good company and you are set to go. 
But if you plan to come back to India for work I would say that will be a bad idea, cause you wont even earn 10% of the salary what you would got in US in starting years(1 -5).
I know a person who joined with us as fresher in our company, after about 7 months he left and gone to US(I wish i had money to go) to do masters. Now the same person earning $110000 CTC+benefits there and here we are hardly making $6500/year and no benefits.

about your original question both java and .NET have similar scope in *India*. 
But, to get a job in java, your profile will be determined by which frameworks you have worked on(not on which frameworks you know) no such requirements are there in .NET.

Basically java requires more industry exp. for a comparable position than .NET.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 25, 2013)

I have done an year of GNIIT from there , and I must say it's not worth the amount of money you spend.
They charge more than what they provide. Although their courseware is easy and very helpful , but their faculties are just soo dumb.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah with NIIT, I have mixed exp. I have seen people going to NIIT, joining GNIIT because of placement assurance. But may be quality have declined now, and are using the old name to get students.

And yeah what @avinandan012 said is totally true. Getting job as a Java Developer, generally needs exp on frameworks and all. While on .NET exp doesn't matter that much.

I have seen many of my Java friends sitting idle and then joining .NET. They used to say, it's hard to get job as a fresher in Java specially in Kolkata. Can't say about other cities though.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 26, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah with NIIT, I have mixed exp. I have seen people going to NIIT, joining GNIIT because of placement assurance. But may be quality have declined now, and are using the old name to get students.
> 
> And yeah what @avinandan012 said is totally true. Getting job as a Java Developer, generally needs exp on frameworks and all. While on .NET exp doesn't matter that much.
> 
> I have seen many of my Java friends sitting idle and then joining .NET. They used to say, it's hard to get job as a fresher in Java specially in Kolkata. Can't say about other cities though.



The biggest problem with NIIT is that they draw students in GNIIT course stating that they will also provide colloborated Graduation Degree for those who have completed more than 2 Semesters of GNIIT , (DIT). Problem is that those graduation degrees aren't recognized by any other organisation.
Their graduation degree in colloboration with Kuvempu University's BSc.IT/MSc.IT is flawed.
You can't expect admission into higher studies like MCA , etc based on that degree. 

In addition to that their placement services is pathetic.Almost all companies coming to their campus is BPO.
Only benefit I was able to see is that they have excellent courseware and study materials.Up To Date technologies used in imparting education.

Other than that , its just PITA.
You can imagine paying ~2,40,000INR for 4 Semesters and Hyped Placement service.

And the information I have prodived is for their top most center , @SouthEx. New Delhi.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Honestly IMO stay away from NIIT. NIIT are *not *worth the money.
Just a business on ignorance,

1.Certification is just an added plus to profile but it doesn't mean it can give employer an impression- you know the stuff.
Real stuff is always tested in interview in jobs.

2.As suggested the open courseware are far better than NIIT as in USA they don't consider NIIT certificates.
But the opencoursewares are definitely worth as these are run by MIT,standford,etc and will add value to ur profile.

3.If you really want to add value to your profile before admission to USA:
Consider a internship at some startups in india,
Highlight some open source work you have contributed,
Mention your GIT profile if you have one,
Mention some projects of school or challenges you have solved.
This will definitely add value to ur applicaitons.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 26, 2013)

After reading everybody's post I feel like a douche for paying 18K for the JAVA Course now  And thats excluding the certification exam fee. 
Today was my first class(only for me, the course started 3 days ago), the teacher taught well but came 1/2 hour late.
Although they DID offer me a complimentary C++ course for free(no certificate or study material) lets see if they commit to it. They told me to wait.

There are only 3 people in the course other than me, one of them being in Kurukshetra University 3rd Year BTech, here in Chd for training. He knew his stuff, but the other 2 people... (a guy and a girl) ...well lets just say it was quite obvious they didnt really care much about JAVA and were probably here to better their profile in hopes for a good job placement.
Didnt get the study material yet, they said Ill get it on Monday.

I dont live IN chandigarh, I live in the city next to it so I joined the one in my city, it was much closer, but maybe thats why there are so few people here.



gopi_vbboy said:


> 2.As suggested the open courseware are far better than NIIT as in USA they don't consider NIIT certificates.
> But the opencoursewares are definitely worth as these are run by MIT,standford,etc and will add value to ur profile.



I assume by Open Course ware you mean the online Courses for Various languages?
Which one would you(and other people viewing this thread) suggest?
 eDX(Made by MIT and Harvard, Codeacademy, Learn Code the hard way or W3 Schools?

Also





gopi_vbboy said:


> 3.If you really want to add value to your profile before admission to USA:
> Consider a internship at some startups in india,
> Highlight some open source work you have contributed,
> Mention your GIT profile if you have one,
> ...


Im only a +2 pass guy, no degree so internship might be difficult to get 
No open source contribution yet, just starting to learn to code 
and I dont even know what GIT is 

Another question:
Quite a lot of people have recommended me to learn Python first to get my basics right.
But my teacher today told me that "Python" isnt really used nowadays and that I HAVE to learn C,C++ to go ahead with JAVA or it might cause problems.

What should I do now? 
I was initially thinking of learning JAVA at NIIT and learning HTML/CSS from Codeacademy. But now Im confused as to what should be done now?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 26, 2013)

^^Its ok...choose edx or anything that offers free certificate at the end...all the best.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 27, 2013)

Ah thankyou! But also could anyone else help me out with my second question too?:


> Another question:
> Quite a lot of people have recommended me to learn Python first to get my basics right.
> But my teacher today told me that "Python" isnt really used nowadays and that I HAVE to learn C,C++ to go ahead with JAVA or it might cause problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 27, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Another question:
> Quite a lot of people have recommended me to learn Python first to get my basics right.
> But my teacher today told me that "Python" isnt really used nowadays and that I HAVE to learn C,C++ to go ahead with JAVA or it might cause problems.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's because they don't know what Python is and never encountered it.

What they followed is the common path which is followed by our (Country's) Engineering Colleges i.e. C, C++, Data Structure.

And BTW, just ask your teacher next day politely that *"Sir / Maam, I saw Google, Yahoo, NASA is using Python, so how come they choose a non standard language? Also I can see that GIMP, Scribus, Inkscape uses python too. And I was just going through the same casually and came acorss that GNU C Compiler's (GCC) debugger (GDB) uses python too..!! And ofcourse all the Linux Distro has Python inbuilt..!! Why so?"*

Though I doubt whether he/she will be able to recognize GCC itself and may suggest to fallback to Turbo C.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 27, 2013)

Hahah yeah true, I doubt they would know anything about that cuz I was just going through the Official Sun Microsystems JAVA tutorial and my teacher was teaching us DIRECTLY from that.
But that still doesnt answer my question! 
Along with JAVA at the NIIT institute, what else should I learn at home? C,C++ OR Python?(and since Im interested in HTML/CSS too should I learn that too or will it be too much to learn 3 languages at once?)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 28, 2013)

No don't learn 3 at once. Start with Python. May be start with How to Think Like a Computer Scientist &mdash; How to Think Like a Computer Scientist: Learning with Python 2nd Edition documentation

Then you can go for C / C++ if you are interested in Application Programming, otherwise you may directly go for HTML / CSS from W3Schools if you are interested in Web Programming.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 29, 2013)

C'mon no offence why would you pay 18K for a program when MIT course wire is freely available.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok so can someone tell me more about the OpenCourseWare?
Are the lecture notes in PDFs all I get?
Or are there any Video Lectures too? 
Can someone tell me how should I go about with them?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 29, 2013)

Check out Udacity, Lynda


----------



## TheLetterD (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok so sorry for bringing back an ollllld thread but I had a similar question so I thought Id ask you here.

So my teacher is offering a course of *Oracle 10g * where Module 1 will cost me *7000 Rupees* and Module 2 will be free as a part of a Scholarship. The original price of both Modules is *12000*
Im planning to go abroad(Canada) for my Bachelors in Computer Sc. and SHE said it might really help me get a half decent part time job and this course is really help full. I will get a Regular NIIT Certificate if I clear the test and a Oracle one too if I clear Oracle's test!

But the problem is that I dont know if its worth the money Ill spend as the teachers here arent that great either. Okayish.
The course details are here;
* Module 1;
Oracle 10g: Introduction to SQL*



Spoiler



Introduction:
Oracle Database 10g is Oracle’s revolutionary new grid offering for database administrators, which include breakthrough self-management, storage management, and clustering features. It is designed to relieve system administrators from repetitive, low-value administrative work and provide them with an opportunity to increase their value and expand their technical skills. Oracle database is generally implemented in large-scale organization managing voluminous amount of data and users.

Duration: 48 hours

Program Contents:

    Identify the major structural components of Oracle Database 10g
    Retrieve row and column data from tables with the SELECT statement
    Create reports of sorted, restricted and aggregated data
    Run data manipulation language (DML) statements to update data in Oracle Database 10g
    Obtain metadata by querying the dictionary views

Pre Requisites:

    The students should have: Knowledge of SQL, equivalent to Oracle 10g: Introduction to SQL module

Exit Profile:

    Learner will be able to apply key concepts of relational databases and SQL Programming Language

Global Certification Mapped:

    Oracle Database SQL Certified Expert



*Module 2;
Oracle Database 10g: PL/SQL Fundamentals*



Spoiler



Introduction:
Oracle Database 10g is Oracle’s revolutionary new grid offering for database administrators, which include breakthrough self-management, storage management, and clustering features. It is designed to relieve system administrators from repetitive, low-value administrative work and provide them with an opportunity to increase their value and expand their technical skills.
Oracle database is generally implemented in large-scale organization managing voluminous amount of data and users. 

Duration: 18 hours  

Program Contents:

    Use PL/SQL programming constructs and conditional control statements
    Write PL/SQL code to interface with the database
    Design PL/SQL program units that execute efficiently
    Handle run-time errors
    Describe stored procedures and functions

Pre Requisites:

    The student should have knowledge of SQL equivalent to:- Oracle Database 10g : Introduction to SQL

Exit Profile:

    Learner will be able to design PL/SQL program units to interface with the database



*Now I have to make the decision before tomorrow 5 PM so PLEASE let me know your opinion ASAP! *
Thankyou!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes Oracle Certifications have great value and you can get DBA Jobs easily with the certifications bagged in 

Though you can prefer to learn the SQL and PL / SQL yourself from internet, and I don't see much of DBA Syllabus there. Ask them about Oracle DBA Certifications, but for that the above are the pre-requisites.

So if you can afford you can go for the course, else learn yourself and go for Oracle DBA Certifications.

But I'd say makeup your mind, SCJP and Oracle DBA are two different path. So choose your path accordingly.


----------



## TheLetterD (Sep 21, 2013)

Ah, I see.
But Im thinking I already have too much at my hand. I just started with my JAVA Advanced course and the final NIIT Test is in November. I started learning HTML+CSS at home too and planned to start with Python. 
So to be clear if* I do these courses, by itself there is no Oracle Certification I can give an exam for?*
I also planned to do other stuff before I left for Canada in December(2nd-3rd week) so Im not sure if Ill have enough time to prepare for the NIIT exams of each course. (Non tech related extra curricular activities, and giving my SAT exam)

Still confused and I gotta register before 6 PM today so please help!
Do you think it would be wise to take this course side by side of a JAVA course?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 21, 2013)

See, Global Certifications never fail  So if you really want to do it, and if you think you can cope up all the courses side by side and have money to spare go for it.

And regarding Global Certifications, all Entry Level Certifications can be given with any coaching classes. But then it's at your risk, if you fail you have no one to blame 

And if you are really interested, go for it. You won't regret.


----------

